# Is there a dress code for the Civil Service test?



## Bk481

Might be a dumb question, but is there a dress code for the civil srvice test? I don't want to show up over dressed, or underdressed the day of... Thank you all in advance!


----------



## Crvtte65

No there isn't


----------



## 1234hey

There should be.


----------



## Tango

"dress to impress" can never start too early in the hiring process


----------



## midwatch

Well it wasn't the civil service test, but I'll never forget some of the sights I saw during the test for another Massachusetts police agency. My personal favorite was the 5'4", 300 lb, barely English speaking female. Sweatpants and ripped T-shirt, long greasy ponytail, and huge hoop earing to boot. The best was her telling everyone about how she was going to "work days in Boston once she got out of the academy."


----------



## Bk481

Hahaha.. I wasn't planning on going that route, but I didn't know if pants and a shirt is ok, or a suit, or jeans or...


----------



## Guest

midwatch said:


> Well it wasn't the civil service test, but I'll never forget some of the sights I saw during the test for another Massachusetts police agency. My personal favorite was the 5'4", 300 lb, barely English speaking female. Sweatpants and ripped T-shirt, long greasy ponytail, and huge hoop earing to boot. The best was her telling everyone about how she was going to "work days in Boston once she got out of the academy."


She's a detective now.


----------



## CTrain

Delta784 said:


> She's a detective now.


Fo' real?!


----------



## kwflatbed

Yup works with Asshopper LOL


----------



## Guest

CTrain said:


> Fo' real?!


Fo shizzle, my nizzle.


----------



## CTrain

Awww Sheet DaWg

But in all seriousness... That's pretty ridiculous.


----------



## 2-Delta

There are no dumb questions...only dumb people. Seriously though while there isn't a "dresscode" I would always represent myself well. You'll be amazed at what shows up. Too bad for us, unlike the RISP test, all those sh!tbags get to stay.


----------



## 7MPOC

If your a reserve or a special, PLEASE do not show up wearing your uniform and stand in line bragging about what a busy shift you just worked. Also my favorite was people wearing harbormaster shirts, I cringe when I think back about those days. Use common sense when getting dressed in the morning and you will be fine.


----------



## kttref

Bk481 said:


> Might be a dumb question, but is there a dress code for the civil srvice test? I don't want to show up over dressed, or underdressed the day of... Thank you all in advance!


I can't believe you guys are answering this guy seriously....! But I digress. Actually not a horrible question.

Here is an example of what NOT to wear:
1. Full makeup
2. Spandex EVERYTHING
3. Spandex ANYTHING

And once you get there...please don't talk like you know everything...because you don't...Good luck.


----------



## DodgeRam

How about this question: How not to stress over the test? Can someone give a general run-down of what happens? Ie.. you go there wait, register, sit, get the test, then how long does it take to complete the exam.. so on and so forth.


----------



## Mitpo62

_Why, yes there is. Blue tights and a red cape are preferred. Surely will turn heads........_


----------



## Macop

Please don't wear any shirts that have Police insignia on them either. Steve how is TPD and my former partner in crime?


----------



## Guest

7MPOC said:


> If your a reserve or a special, PLEASE do not show up wearing your uniform and stand in line bragging about what a busy shift you just worked. Also my favorite was people wearing harbormaster shirts, I cringe when I think back about those days. Use common sense when getting dressed in the morning and you will be fine.


Standing in that line was Hell on Earth. The ridiculous comments, stories, and people were just absurd.


----------



## billb

And I thought MEPS was bad...


----------



## Guest

billb said:


> And I thought MEPS was bad...


At MEPS, you at least knew where you were going.


----------



## Sgt Jack

DodgeRam said:


> How about this question: How not to stress over the test? Can someone give a general run-down of what happens? Ie.. you go there wait, register, sit, get the test, then how long does it take to complete the exam.. so on and so forth.


Can't really advise you how not to stress...just try to relax and take your time in the class room...Generally you'll show up and get in line with the other couple of hundred hopefuls (some of course thinking that they'll be a cop in six months  ) As far as how long it will take you depends on a couple of things...first hopefully everyone else in the class doesn't have any stupid questions to ask the proctor..like how to fill out the scantron sheet etc..generally there is at least one who just doesn't get it..so this will add some time...I would expect to be there for at least 3 to 4 hours..just take your time...don't rush and you should be ok..


----------



## Mitpo62

Macop said:


> Please don't wear any shirts that have Police insignia on them either. Steve how is TPD and my former partner in crime?


Things are swell here in 'Lil Brockton. Have your ole' partner tell you about the foot chase we had last week. We caught the guy; the ending was sooooooo redeeming!


----------



## SBU29

I think if somone wants to wear their reserve uniform or their corrections jacket to the test they should, so we can all mock and laugh at them behind their back.

Seriously though even if they do wear thats stuff it doesn't bother me because I know the LE proctoring the exam can see that the're wannabes just like you or I do.


----------



## Macop

I havent talked to SB in a few weeks, although when I come down for a night of refreshments you outta tag along.


----------



## ride1620

Don't even wear pants...just tightie whities


----------



## Sgt K

Don't forget the two extra points this exam! You get one extra point on the exam for driving an unmarked crown vic to the test and another point if you hang up a raincoat in the rear behind the driver.


----------



## 7MPOC

Sgt K said:


> Don't forget the two extra points this exam! You get one extra point on the exam for driving an unmarked crown vic to the test and another point if you hang up a raincoat in the rear behind the driver.


HAHA, please stop! Im seriously having flashbacks now!


----------



## Macop

Ya, I remember taking the CS exam and seeing some of the heros.


----------



## Guest

Bk481 said:


> Might be a dumb question, but is there a dress code for the civil srvice test? I don't want to show up over dressed, or underdressed the day of... Thank you all in advance!


I wore a dress.


----------



## 7costanza

You could borrow that kids " dick uniform " I think that would be just fine.


----------



## WaterPistola

i can't believe we got hit up for an additional $10 to park there...


----------



## Bk481

I can't believe that we got there at 8AM and it didn't start until 11:14AM!


----------



## WaterPistola

I can believe that...and I can believe hittin us up for the additional 10 when we had no choice. What I can't believe is that they are making us take the exam again


----------



## cjbergeron13

WaterPistola said:


> i can't believe we got hit up for an additional $10 to park there...


+1. I like how they let too many people into the lot and some of us had to park in the gravel pit in the back corner becuase there was no where else to park, turns out that was part of the drainage system and thats why people got stuck and had to use a tow truck to get pulled out.


----------



## kttref

If you don't show up like this:








Then you won't get the job...


----------



## adambobadam

You should dress appropriately only as a mental exercise for yourself. This is hopefully the beginning of a police career for you. You should start thinking seriously about how you choose to present yourself to others. The test will only produce a grade score but you should view every official appointment (and I consider this to be one) in your application process as an important and serious step. Dress and behave accordingly.


----------



## 2-Delta

Try wearing nuthuggers and a sombraro, it's all about individualism.


----------



## 7MPOC

2-Delta said:


> Try wearing nuthuggers and a sombraro, it's all about individualism.


Couldnt have said it better myself. And if your fortunate enough to receive a card in the mail and make it to the academy, remember, be an individual! The academy loves individuals! Not a place for this teamwork nonsense, let your individualism shine through and your sure to gain the respect of all the DI's and your classmates.


----------



## 4ransom

What a mess. It's really easy to concentrate on a test that can determine the outcome of your life after sitting there swimming in aggrevation and anxiety for an extra 2 hours and 14 mins... I took the test in Carver last time and was done by the time we actually started this one. I wasn't in a rush to leave, but i was in a rush to get started. Serves me right for trying to do the right thing and show up an hour early. Next time i'll sleep in and waltz in the door at 10:30 knowing that i'll get seated...

I hope civil service learned their lesson and won't try this one location test again. I suppose it depends on how many grievances they get.


----------



## WaterPistola

put it this way, everyone who applauded the start time for the exam...will not be police officers. haha


----------

